# 5 man limit of snowy's



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

The weatherman all week said the weather was going to be rough for saturday; so knowing that they have been wrong in the past. We thought we would try and make it out for a half a day.Our crew today was Bill (ironman172),Bruce (dailysaw),Cliff (cobekiller), Tim (RECESS) and my self (PURPLE HAZE). We met at the house a little later today, and for once we left out of the pass in day light. The seas were 1-2's from the NNE which made for a easy ride to the spot. With trolling lines in, our hope was to catch a few BFT. But strike one was the count. Last week you could of filled a boat with them. There were lots of flying fish in the area with scattered grass. Switch baits from cedar plugs and billy baits to combo's. Strike two was now the count. Nothing happening on the radio, so we headed passed the 131 south in hopes of findinga line of some thing. Strike three. Turned back north and worked a very nice push just SE of the Nipple. But then again nothing but some 10 pound dolphin on it. Now we have some bait. Bill and Bruce had never been deep dropping so we wanted them to have a few fish to take back home with them. The snowy's were on fire in 680 feet, thank goodness. Bill and Bruce were able to pull up some nice ones. We left the area heading back to Pensacola for a70 min ride. The seas again were nice 1-2's. It was a nice short day with a few fish now to clean. Gene


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

Good seeing you guys this morning. Sure wished i was in some shorts and a t-shirt and heading out with you guys. Nice post and pictures.:clap


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice fella's,

I listened to the weatherman!!! :banghead

Nice and easy day of fishing is good and you all have a nice Snow Mine!!!!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks for the report....good job as allways!......glad you guys got another great trip under your belt!

tight lines.............

Stephen


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

:bowdown:bowdown:clap:clap

You guys are incredible!

Jim


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

awesome!!!! that's good eating right there!

scot


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Just as I anticipated, you guys slayed em. NICE catch.:bowdown:bowdown

Chris


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

enjoyed it gene!! some pics i took


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

it sure was a beautiful day out there today even though the troll was off. it felt real good to be back out after 4 weeks on land. i don't know why people say that trolling is boring. they must not have anything to say to each other. we have a great time cuttn up, eating, listening to tunes looking for rips and eating. i couldn't believe that the day went by so fast. i'm already looking forward to the next trip. tell ya what ....... fresh snowy for dinner after a great day on the water with great people.. don't get no better!!


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

The second fish in on the bottom right is a blue line tile . That's why there is 21 fish in the picture.Thanks for the blast but atleast you did it in a PM. Yes we can count we had 5 guys aboard. With 40 fingers and 10 thumbs. Gene


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

That's a rough looking group of guys there. LOL!!!!!!!!!

Nice Catch and was glad to see that you took Bill out while he was down. 

Thanks for the report.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Thats a great day right there. You all always produce! How does that tile fish taste? I don't think I have ever had one.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *naclh2oDave (10/4/2009)*Thats a great day right there. You all always produce! How does that tile fish taste? I don't think I have ever had one.


 I think the snowy's and yellowedge are two of the BEST tasting fish that come's out of the ocean. The tile fish rate's low in my book. But the others guys love them. Gene


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

great trip guys! looks like a fun day for sure. you didn't run by an aj hole for Bruce?


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice trip guys. I thought yall might give it a try when I checked the buoy Friday. To bad about the troll maybe it will trun on for us before it gets to cold. Great grade of Snowys, thats some fine eating thats for sure. Tim I can't belive you didn't put Bruce on at least one big Jack, Nona must have told you to play nice.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice! mark and I saw you coming in as we were heading out for the PFF shark Tourney

Thanks for posting.


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

first off....Thank you Gene!!! and Tim,Cliff,and Bruce....for putting up with a Googan offshore guy....(I did come in handy when someone needed to go in the water.... to get something off the prop)I must say I learned soooooo much on this trip and had a great time...to bad trolling we didn't hook up with a marlin or something...it wasn't from a lack of trying thats for sure!!!

a couple pic's

Cliff with the tile fish



















Tim deep droping.

Again Thank you Gene!!!!:bowdown:grouphug


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

thanks again ironman for doing the water thing. if it was an emergency i would of dove in. other than that no way!! to many big sharks!! hell one of the turtles we saw could do the trick. he was huge!! great to meet you and that was some fine jerky.

i was ready and waiting for the aj's!! it just didnt happen:banghead

had some blackened snowy for lunch,probaly my favorite fish to eat so far.

thanks again team recess!!


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *dailysaw (10/4/2009)*thanks again ironman for doing the water thing. if it was an emergency i would of dove in. other than that no way!! to many big sharks!! hell one of the turtles we saw could do the trick. he was huge!! great to meet you and that was some fine jerky.
> 
> i was ready and waiting for the aj's!! it just didnt happen:banghead
> 
> ...


 So you wereready but it never happen. Be care full for what you wish for. There is always NEXT time. Gene


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

:toast





great job....


----------

